# Peg Head Pros and Cons



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Looking into getting a peg head, have never shot one before so would like to hear your pros and cons on them. Thanks.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I quite like feihus. The design is very very easy to aim with, and very very easy to tie bands on. I really cant think of any downside, except for the fact that they generally come with a somewhat narrow fork width, so I can personally shoot them only 3/4 butterfly and not fixed anchor.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I like pegheads. As skropi mentioned, they often have a narrow fork width. My preference is 76-82 mm but I have seen some around 63 mm. The peghead is easy to mount bands and usually has a nice low fork profile. They also usually have well rounded comfortable contours with no sharp edges.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Any idea what brand this one is, if any?


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I don't know anything about the fork you posted.

If it were me, I'd order a stainless lions mouth from Wu Jim; it's a proven design and a reputable vendor. I have the "dummy color" and it's a great slingshot. There is also a resin version that is lower in price.

I've been tempted by the new Shaolin models being produced by ProShot.

GZK also carriers several peg models; again, a very reliable vendor.

Some of those Ali Express vendors are sketchy.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Just about everything already covered, I love them and have them in wood, poly and stainless.

Don't know anything about the one you posted in the picture, but for that style of longer fork I go Wu Jim's Flying Tiger. Doesn't have the pinky hole, but he's shown it to be safe.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Love em. You won’t be disappointed. The top of the peg makes a great sight.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Any idea what brand this one is, if any?


That frame is called the *Flying Tiger* by one dealer. It's quite small with a 63 mm fork width. I have one but haven't shot it in a while. It's definitely a challenge but can be fun. I wrapped mine because I found it slippery when naked. Price is only around 10 bucks from most AliEx dealers. The various AliEx dealers sell many of the same frames.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32920195326.html?storeId=2787203&spm=2114.12010612.8148356.7.596e194c6jRL3r

As was mentioned, the *Lion Mouth* is a great shooter. I have a couple. Price is only $6.62 this week.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32841694076.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.65.540f2ac0266oLp&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0%2Csearchweb201602_3_10065_10068_10130_10547_319_10059_10884_317_10548_10887_10696_321_322_10084_453_10083_454_10103_10618_10307_537_536%2Csearchweb201603_53%2CppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=7fdb5d69-a706-4872-8663-e3f8278b0152-10&algo_pvid=7fdb5d69-a706-4872-8663-e3f8278b0152

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32797358974.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.1.5c5f1ea8suB5P1&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0%2Csearchweb201602_3_10065_10068_10130_10547_319_10059_10884_317_10548_10887_10696_321_322_10084_453_10083_454_10103_10618_10307_537_536%2Csearchweb201603_53%2CppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=75d71ff3-eaec-4b2b-b90d-4b0be0fbdc75-0&algo_pvid=75d71ff3-eaec-4b2b-b90d-4b0be0fbdc75


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I started responding to this and then I had a bit of a deja vu moment...

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/112962-chinese-nailhead-fat-frames/?p=1260262


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Urge everyone to hit urbanshooters link there for a blindingly good review of all things Feihu.

All my latest frames are based on pegheaded or Feihu forks. Have made a little mod to the tips though, where I give them either a slightly rounded profile or up to a 45 degree cut. I call them chisel tips. This maple natty was made with a Feihu template stuck over it so the overall dimensions are identical. It's my favourite catty.









You can see the chisel tips more clearly here. They are only 10mm wide at its widest point.









This another pegheaded mod on a not very good frame....made the fork gap too wide, but it's a meatier frame and the tips handle meatier bands


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I just started shooting pegheads last October and they immediately became one of my favorite designs. Just in case you missed my *Lion Mouth* review, here is the link.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/115584-lion-mouth-slingshot/

Here is a pic of my little wrapped and sleeved *Flying Tiger* next to the *Lion Mouth. *You can see the size of this little frame. I found it difficult to control without the covering for added grip.


----------



## Jacoza (Feb 28, 2019)

I have a resin peg head, it's super comfortable and idk but I feel I shoot straightest with it. I have to use a higher anchor point than I like though, but I def plan to get more.


----------

